# On-line laser war: Dragonlasers Vs Wicked Lasers



## luvlasers (Oct 29, 2006)

Ever since I've been into lasers, the main online seller of lasers was www.wickedlasers.com They have a famous brand, good service and high prices. In the last few weeks, www.dragonlasers.com has started selling lasers on line. Their laser's quality so far is good and their prices excellent. 

These two online sellers are now at war . The laser community (http://www.lasercommunity.com/viewtopic.php?t=7637) is closely following the war between Wicked Lasers and DragonLasers with many members taking sides.

The competition between these two already has at least one thread in this forum http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=138555

I'm inclined to think that there will be no clear winner. Wicked lasers will reduce its prices, offer extra features and continue to be the dominant player in the market. DragonLasers will take a chunk of Wickedlasers customers and will emerge as a good brand of high power good quality cheap lasers PROVIDING it is able to mantain customer satisfaction.

Either way, i'm waiting till prices fall so i can get a bargain for my next laser.


----------



## SkinlessMonkey (Oct 29, 2006)

I like the pricing, but right now I'm not looking for a laser pointer.


----------



## senecaripple (Oct 29, 2006)

that's good to hear. consumers will benefit when these price wars occur. let us know when these prices begin to dip!


----------



## alaskawolf (Oct 29, 2006)

i am still iffy about buying from both companies though DL's prices are quiet good.

id perfer to order from someone in the States like atlasnova again


damn i want a more powerful laser


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 29, 2006)

The last time I visited wickedlasers after buying two from them was when I saw their marketing director as a forum moderator repeatedly attacking many customers who raised sincere questions, including banning many of them. I welcome anyone who will bring more choices, lower prices, & treating customers better that only happens with competition.


----------



## senecaripple (Oct 29, 2006)

i also ordered a couple of lasers from wl, then i thought maybe i should get one of their goggles as well. i never did receive them. i had to repeatedly write to them, which they seldom responded, it took paypal to refund my money. i doubt i would ever deal with sellers like them.


----------



## c0ldshadow (Nov 2, 2006)

right now id definatley purchase a dragon laser over the wicked lasers b/c i have heard from several people who were very happy with their lasers they got from dragon.

the prices are just so much better right now. also better divergence on the dragon lasers


----------



## senecaripple (Nov 2, 2006)

has anybody here ordered from them yet?


----------



## GrooveRite (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on my first laser. Its gonna be the 15mw dragon laser one but I wanna know if thats the best out there for the spec and price.


----------



## alaskawolf (Nov 2, 2006)

GrooveRite said:


> I'm getting ready to pull the trigger on my first laser. Its gonna be the 15mw dragon laser one but I wanna know if thats the best out there for the spec and price.


 
before you do that you should really consider atlasnova's CPF special


----------



## senecaripple (Nov 2, 2006)

i was more interested in the higher power pointers like the 95mws. doubt the cryatals would be of any good quality. think these pointers are really overdriven, thus shortening the life?


----------



## minkling (Nov 2, 2006)

alaskawolf said:


> before you do that you should really consider atlasnova's CPF special


 
What is this special? Thanks!!


----------



## ted_park (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, I've been very happy with the pointers from Atlasnova - I have red and green ones. I've now purchased one from dragonlasers - we'll see how long it takes to show up, and I'll be able to do a reasonable evaluation of it when it shows up.


----------



## axolotls (Nov 2, 2006)

dragonlasers just increased their prices on the top two greenies and removed the "we will not raise our prices soon" text that was up a few days ago.


----------



## soapy (Nov 2, 2006)

> dragonlasers just increased their prices on the top two greenies and removed the "we will not raise our prices soon" text that was up a few days ago.


That begs the question of "How soon is soon?" on the internet. "Soon" might mean within the next 3500 billion processor cycles, or about 1 minute on a 1GHz processor...


----------



## senecaripple (Nov 2, 2006)

oh well, there goes the price war!


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 2, 2006)

axolotls said:


> dragonlasers just increased their prices on the top two greenies and removed the "we will not raise our prices soon" text that was up a few days ago.


 
Another casualty of war...


----------



## GrooveRite (Nov 2, 2006)

alaskawolf said:


> before you do that you should really consider atlasnova's CPF special


 
Can you provide a link with that special? I cant seem to find any CPF special on their site.


----------



## wells05 (Nov 3, 2006)

Call Arnold directly at Atlasnova.


----------



## alaskawolf (Nov 3, 2006)

GrooveRite said:


> Can you provide a link with that special? I cant seem to find any CPF special on their site.


 
http://www.atlasnova.com/HighSpecGLD.htm


----------



## GrooveRite (Nov 3, 2006)

alaskawolf said:


> http://www.atlasnova.com/HighSpecGLD.htm


 
Thank you!


----------



## c0ldshadow (Nov 8, 2006)

i recently got banned from the wickedlasers forum by ip for no apparent reason, so ill probably be posting here more. while dragon lasers has good prices now, so does laserglow. they reduced prices on the aries series. i think laserglow might offer better quality for the aries series, however they are more expensive.


----------



## abeland1 (Nov 8, 2006)

alaskawolf said:


> http://www.atlasnova.com/HighSpecGLD.htm



From now until Christmas, the CPF special will be 30 mW plus for $79.00 but you have to call me to get it. After Christmas. It will go back to 20 mW plus for $79 and 30mW plus will be 99 again. Call 509-4660789.


----------



## GrooveRite (Nov 8, 2006)

abeland1 said:


> From now until Christmas, the CPF special will be 30 mW plus for $79.00 but you have to call me to get it. After Christmas. It will go back to 20 mW plus for $79 and 30mW plus will be 99 again. Call 509-4660789.



I will hopefully be calling you before Christmas. I have many bills to take care of before I starting buying lasers. I have read nothing but great reviews about you (and your business) and will bring my business to you as a result 

PS: Is that 30 mW CPF special a green or red laser?


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Nov 8, 2006)

Just how much brighter is a 30mw vs. a 5mw? I need a laser to help demonstrate the concept of "lasering" someone with a gun i.e. muzzling someone. Classes are always out in the bright Arizona sunshine and it would be no good if they can’t see the dot at high noon. I want to tape the laser to a red gun (plastic non-functioning replica). Classes are sometimes on asphalt and sometimes on gravel.


----------



## LowBat (Nov 8, 2006)

abeland1 said:


> From now until Christmas, the CPF special will be 30 mW plus for $79.00 but you have to call me to get it. After Christmas. It will go back to 20 mW plus for $79 and 30mW plus will be 99 again. Call 509-4660789.


That's a good deal indeed! I'm tempted and just may call you before xmas.


----------



## livetofall (Nov 11, 2006)

senecaripple said:


> i also ordered a couple of lasers from wl, then i thought maybe i should get one of their goggles as well. i never did receive them. i had to repeatedly write to them, which they seldom responded, it took paypal to refund my money. i doubt i would ever deal with sellers like them.


Do I know that. Right before they got hacked i ordered 2 pair goggles for my RPL. they send email to confirm what my order was...ah duhhh. No goggles 2 weeks. said hey you should give me the break of 15% offered 2 days after order. next i see the policy of $100 refund if not recieved in 7 days..ooooh were they quick to answer that..does not apply to goggles. 3weeks still no replies to a discount or where arethey at least, paypay resolution. 4 weeks escaltae claim. paypal money on account... thanks WL no apologies. seems they like to borrow money for a month... i got goggles on ebay from a med supply..used opt +5 for 510-570nm. should be in my mailbox next week. So, there ya go..sure cool lookin goggles, but do you really wamt to wait 30 days for nothing? I dont think they know the english word for "backorder":thumbsdow


----------



## DumpEmpath (Nov 11, 2006)

I'm waiting for the prices to drop even more.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 11, 2006)

DumpEmpath ... you can wait at home, you are :banned:
Do not bother to come back.
bernhard


----------



## instinct (Nov 11, 2006)

why did that guy get banned?

Am i missing something? Not trying to cause drama or anything.


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 11, 2006)

You are missing two things:

1) His screen name attacks and insults an administrator (Empath), and no, it is not a coincidence

2) the banning of others is not discussed on CPF as it is disruptive to the board, please make yourself familiar with the rules.

Thank you 

benrhard


----------



## allthatwhichis (Nov 11, 2006)

Gotta be the name...  Quick justice.  :goodjob:


----------



## instinct (Nov 11, 2006)

ah i see.. sorry about that.


----------



## luvlasers (Nov 18, 2006)

Prices are dropping, increasing and freebies are being given away in the laser market

www.dragonlasers.com 125mW has increased to $329.99

www.wickedlasers.com 125mW is the same at $499.99 with free shipping. They had a deal for free glasses and case on the 95mW but that looks like it is finished.

www.laserglow.com Price drops on Hercules and Aries. Don't know how much by.

Any other online laser retailer offering special deals?????


----------



## c0ldshadow (Nov 18, 2006)

the 75mW is probably the best deal on dragonlasers. i dont know how much difference there would really be between 95mW and 125mW, but i'd think the 125mW would have a high chance of burning out or something going wrong.

even with the price increase of their 125mW it is still a very good deal. i hope the prices stay low for the other lasers they are selling


----------



## senecaripple (Nov 19, 2006)

us customs are beginning to get wise to them and are beginning to confiscate the ones w/o the fda stickers. they could sell them for $30.00, but the chances of getting them to your door may or may not justify the lowball price


----------



## luvlasers (Nov 20, 2006)

i read at lasercommunity a customer had his dragonlasers confiscated by US customs. He was given a full refund but was still not happy. Understandable, not much fun waiting every day for the post to arrive only to find out that uncle sam has taken your new toy.

Kind of ironic how the sale of many types of fire arms in the US is legal but not class 3b laser pointers.


----------



## senecaripple (Nov 20, 2006)

luvlasers said:


> i read at lasercommunity a customer had his dragonlasers confiscated by US customs. He was given a full refund but was still not happy. Understandable, not much fun waiting every day for the post to arrive only to find out that uncle sam has taken your new toy.
> 
> Kind of ironic how the sale of many types of fire arms in the US is legal but not class 3b laser pointers.



where is the irony? firearms like rifles are legal within the u.s as are lasers. try and get a mail order ak-47 anywhere!


----------



## luvlasers (Nov 21, 2006)

senecaripple said:


> where is the irony? firearms like rifles are legal within the u.s as are lasers. try and get a mail order ak-47 anywhere!



Legal in the U.S.??? Afraid not!!!

This topic has been covered extensively in previous threads, for example

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/106567

Very simply any laser pointers of class 3B (5mW to 500mW) or higher power level do not comply with FDA regulations.

Some links with specific examples are 

http://www.fda.gov/ora/fiars/ora_import_ia9504.html

http://www.fda.gov/foi/warning_letters/g5694d.htm

The subject of these links is wickedlasers but could just as well have been Dragonlasers, Laserglow or Megalasers.

The FDA is a regulatory body of the U.S. government and non compliance with an FDA regulation is illegal.

So back to my original point. A fire arm such as a pump action shotgun or 44 magnum hand gun is legal in the U.S. but a 5mW laser pointer is not. Very ironic!


----------



## JHaro (Nov 23, 2006)

Well, our consitution guarantees us the right to own firearms. Too bad there's no ammendment for lasers!


----------



## senecaripple (Nov 23, 2006)

luvlasers said:


> Legal in the U.S.??? Afraid not!!!
> 
> This topic has been covered extensively in previous threads, for example
> 
> ...





as long as there are safety measures on the class c lasers they are FDA compliant, ie; the pgl lllA, and pgl lll, they are legal, and will pass customs, but your pump action shotgun or 44 mag pistol will not make it in the post office or customs, furthermore, you cannot carry a firearm in some locale like you can with a laser pointer!

HAPPY THANKSGIVING!
HAPPY BLACK FRIDAY!!

MAY YOU EAT ALOT OF TURKEY AND FIND MANY FLASH LIGHT BARGAINS!


----------



## luvlasers (Nov 23, 2006)

senecaripple said:


> as long as there are safety measures on the class c lasers they are FDA compliant, ie; the pgl lllA, and pgl lll, they are legal, and will pass customs, but your pump action shotgun or 44 mag pistol will not make it in the post office or customs, furthermore, you cannot carry a firearm in some locale like you can with a laser pointer!


 
Sure you are right. That posting though was about the laser pointers from dragonlasers that were confiscated by US customs. They did not have any FDA approved safety features so are illegal. The good old fire arm is not illegal.

I can be breaking the law and arrested for having a 10mW laser pointer (no FDA safety features) but not a large calibre semi automatic fire arm. Seems a little unbalanced.


----------



## axolotls (Nov 23, 2006)

luvlasers said:


> Sure you are right. That posting though was about the laser pointers from dragonlasers that were confiscated by US customs. They did not have any FDA approved safety features so are illegal. The good old fire arm is not illegal.
> 
> I can be breaking the law and arrested for having a 10mW laser pointer (no FDA safety features) but not a large calibre semi automatic fire arm. Seems a little unbalanced.



Walk around public with a .50 Desert Eagle in your hand, and I will walk around with a 95mW Greenie. Let's see who get's arrested first.


----------



## offset (Nov 23, 2006)

I know this a bit off topic, but I found this link in the forums to someone that Is selling what looks like really nice lasers for there price, I say this looks way better than the overly marked up fore's fighting to the death........you know what they say about what happens when 2 bulls fight right, the spectator gets the prize............
I might be the only one that doesn konw the answer to this but who is this?
a 100 mw portable for under $$$$300?????????
http://www.lucentoptics.com/envee/


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah....that's me. Our website isn't remotely done yet, so we haven't done any advertising yet, but the checkout part is up! Happy Thanksgiving to all, by the way


----------



## luvlasers (Nov 23, 2006)

FNinjaP90 said:


> Yeah....that's me. Our website isn't remotely done yet, so we haven't done any advertising yet, but the checkout part is up! Happy Thanksgiving to all, by the way


 
NICE!!! :lolsign: 

What are the specs on your lasers and who is the manufacturer? Does not look like CNI, Newwish or any other that i know.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Nov 23, 2006)

They're CNI lasers that use AA batteries and are significantly more robust than their AAA lasers. Nobody else carries them in our outputs as far as we know.


----------



## LowBat (Dec 1, 2006)

FNinjaP90 said:


> They're CNI lasers that use AA batteries and are significantly more robust than their AAA lasers. Nobody else carries them in our outputs as far as we know.


I'd be interested to see more images when you get your gallery up and running.

Not sure why you don't take paypal or credit cards. IMO for that amount of money I wouldn't risk sending a money order.


----------



## PANZERWOLF (Dec 1, 2006)

FNinjaP90 said:


> They're CNI lasers that use AA batteries and are significantly more robust than their AAA lasers. Nobody else carries them in our outputs as far as we know.


sounds good, i don't like changing batteries to often
only 5$ for s&h to europe is also niiiice 
could you maybe post some specs here, as long as they aren't on your site?


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Dec 1, 2006)

We take paypal and credit cards. Just use the "add to cart" feature. That money order dialogue is there for people who don't want to use paypal or credit cards.

Here's the specs:

Diode output: 500mW 808nm CW
Actual 532nm output: 60-100mW
Input voltage: 3.0-3.4V (2 high output AA cells)
Current drain: 0.60-0.65A
Duty cycle: 100% Continuous Operation
IR filter: High-efficiency glass
Beam diameter at source: 0.8mm
Beam divergence angle: <1.2mRad
Dimensions: 198mm x 23mm
Weight: 230g
Case material: Machined aluminum
Heatsink material: Machined aluminum
Safety features: Closable aperture, tailcap switch, removable dongle, power indicator LED, 3-second emission delay.

My partner who is managing the site is very busy right now. We'll have more up on the website in the coming weeks.


----------



## PANZERWOLF (Dec 1, 2006)

thanks
3.0-3.4V sounds like they don't work too well with rechargeables, have you tested this?


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes, output is significantly less with 1.2v rechargeables.


----------



## luvlasers (Dec 4, 2006)

FNinjaP90 said:


> They're CNI lasers that use AA batteries and are significantly more robust than their AAA lasers. Nobody else carries them in our outputs as far as we know.


 
Had a look at CNI's website (it takes sooooo long) and i can't see anything like the lasers your offering.

Are they doing a special exclusive deal for you? That would be sweet.


----------



## Led_Blind (Dec 4, 2006)

They are nice prices... is shipping realy $5 USD, wow i may just have to get one.


----------



## PANZERWOLF (Dec 5, 2006)

luvlasers said:


> Had a look at CNI's website (it takes sooooo long) and i can't see anything like the lasers your offering.


they look like based on the PGLIII-design, which for some reason can't be found on CNI's website, but can still be purchased (only) directly from them or something like that
this really looks like a sweet deal, considering that i prefer the form factor and the AA batteries


----------



## luvlasers (Dec 5, 2006)

Great, think i'll email CNI and ask them how much these babies cost direct. 

I've heard that buying from CNI direct is troublesome and not economical unless you've got a decent sized order but they are very forthcoming.

Will let you know if i get a result


----------



## SuperBert (Dec 6, 2006)

JW, but why would you bypass a reputable dealer, who isn't making much margin per unit, by going directly to the manufacturer? Doesn't it make more sense, both economically and time wise, to purchase from a distributor (who does what you want to do for you)?

Though I have never purchased from FPninja, I have heard good reviews on both products and service.


----------



## ted_park (Dec 6, 2006)

SuperBert said:


> JW, but why would you bypass a reputable dealer, who isn't making much margin per unit, by going directly to the manufacturer? Doesn't it make more sense, both economically and time wise, to purchase from a distributor (who does what you want to do for you)?
> 
> Though I have never purchased from FPninja, I have heard good reviews on both products and service.




I have purchased from him. He stands by the items that he sells, and the green laser I have purchased from him has a solid beam over the rated spec (90mw). It's powered

If you're already in the US, you're not importing the device, all that's been done. So not as much risk there.

If you're dealing directly with CNI, what size lots do you have to buy? Unless you've already got a business selling lasers, it's probably not worth the headache.

The dragonlasers laser which I have works well too, but there's no FDA sticker on it, thus there could be potential import problems. I'm in Canada, and except for coughing up some money for duty, no problems.

The dragonlasers laser uses AAA batteries, which are expensive and don't last long. There is no output shutter either. The laser is smaller than the envee laser.


----------



## PANZERWOLF (Dec 6, 2006)

couldn't  any longer
 for an 80mW envee


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Dec 6, 2006)

PANZERWOLF said:


> couldn't  any longer
> for an 80mW envee


Shipping out today


----------



## luvlasers (Dec 7, 2006)

SuperBert said:


> JW, but why would you bypass a reputable dealer, who isn't making much margin per unit, by going directly to the manufacturer? Doesn't it make more sense, both economically and time wise, to purchase from a distributor (who does what you want to do for you)?
> 
> Though I have never purchased from FPninja, I have heard good reviews on both products and service.


 
For me, bypassing intermediaries in the supply chain is one possible way of reducing the cost. It may not work cos the dealer can buy in bulk etc but its worth a try.

The experience is also interesting. I'm fully into lasers and buying from the manufacturer and dealing with them directly would be an experience and an eye opener. Hopefully a pleasant one.

Haha might even tempt me to go into business myself :lolsign:


----------



## axolotls (Dec 7, 2006)

If you have the capital and time then go for it. If you've never played the import game then be prepared for an eye opening experience.


----------



## TotalLasers.co.nz (Dec 8, 2006)

axolotls said:


> If you have the capital and time then go for it. If you've never played the import game then be prepared for an eye opening experience.



I'd be willing to help anyone out. My store sticks to New Zealand/Australia customers.......so anyone starting out not from these area's just send me a PM/Email :rock:


----------



## larrybrian (Dec 8, 2006)

abeland1 said:


> From now until Christmas, the CPF special will be 30 mW plus for $79.00 but you have to call me to get it. After Christmas. It will go back to 20 mW plus for $79 and 30mW plus will be 99 again. Call 509-4660789.


 

Is 30mW too much for powerpoint slides on a large(12'x12') screen with a bright projector? My basic red is barely visable so I need to upgrade. A 5mW sounds like it would do but a beam would be nice if the dot on the 30mW would not be too bright. Any thoughts?


----------



## SuperBert (Dec 8, 2006)

30mW is about 10 times more than what should be used for presentations, regardless of the size of the lecture hall or screen.


----------



## larrybrian (Dec 9, 2006)

SuperBert said:


> 30mW is about 10 times more than what should be used for presentations, regardless of the size of the lecture hall or screen.


 
The 5mW is $69 and the 30mW is $79, too bad there isn't a "lens cap" that you could put on the 30mW to make it dimmer for powerpoints. This way one pointer would work for powerpoints and stargazing? I would like my pointer to do both but can't afford two. 

Anyone have a idea(s) of how I might do something like this if I bought the 30mW from http://www.atlasnova.com/?


----------



## PANZERWOLF (Dec 10, 2006)

larrybrian said:


> too bad there isn't a "lens cap" that you could put on the 30mW to make it dimmer for powerpoints.


you could make one yourself with neutral density filters normally used for photography 
the glass filters you won't get in small sizes, but for flash units and the like, you can also get neutral density plastic sheets
density 3 (measured in f-stops) only lets 1/8 of the light pass, this would be about what you're looking for
i'm not sure if they can stand the heat though ...

easier to make, you could try a cap with just a very small aperture (needle hole)

or you could mod the tailcap to accept a resistor (try 5-10 ohms) to limit the battery power, this would also increase runtime


----------



## larrybrian (Dec 10, 2006)

PANZERWOLF said:


> you could make one yourself with neutral density filters normally used for photography
> the glass filters you won't get in small sizes, but for flash units and the like, you can also get neutral density plastic sheets
> density 3 (measured in f-stops) only lets 1/8 of the light pass, this would be about what you're looking for
> i'm not sure if they can stand the heat though ...
> ...


 
Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## soapy (Dec 11, 2006)

Having a tiny hole won't work, as your laser beam will simply spread out a lot due to diffraction.

Do a bit of maths, then buy an ND of the right power, and then carefully use a pair of pliers to crack bits off it. Glue these together carefully, and Bob's your mother's brother.

ND filters work according to the power laws. An ND2 reduces the light by 100 times, an ND7 (if you could get one) reduces it by 1,000,000 times, something like that. Typical values are 0.10, 0.20, 0.30, 0.40, 0.50, 0.60, 0.70, 0.80, 0.90, 1.0, 2.0, 3.0 and 4.0.

Don't forget, you are likely to damage the filter, so you want more than one layer, and if using multiple layers, put the lower numbers towards the laser head. The ND numbers add up exactly the same regardless of order, but you will get a little less heating of the bigger level drop filter if the lower filter is first.


----------



## larrybrian (Dec 13, 2006)

I got the 5mw from http://www.atlasnova.com/ and its really bright. I can see a faint beam inside in low light and a solid bright beam outside at night. It borders on too bright for powerpoint so a 35mw would have been crazy as you all noted.


Thanks for the feedback and advice. I will look to get the bright red at a later date to replace my 1mw red.


----------



## luvlasers (Dec 15, 2006)

I often use my green 10mW newwish (slightly underpowered) for presentations so if you have a green 5mW you should be fine.

The laws for class3b are conservative so anything that borders on class3b or under should pose zero risk or danger.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 22, 2006)

I think I am finally ready to buy a Laser. I've been thinking about it for a while and it was only a matter of time that I shifted from Flashlights over to lasers.

I see that the Laser community is really moving right now with their prices and selection. I am looking to buy a nice quality laser that is a bright as possible. Nothing dangerous though like the 125mw ones. Is the deal Atlasnova has going on the very best out there? He is selling the 30mw laser for $79 shipped! Seems almost unbeatable! How bright exactly is a 30mw laser? Keep in mind my only laser right now is a $2.96 cent laser that is connected to a small flashlight that I bought from Walmart. It is red and is most likely very similar to all other cheap red laser pointers that are available in stores. How much brighter is a 30mw green laser compared to a cheap retail store red laser?


----------



## luvlasers (Dec 22, 2006)

When it comes to brightness, there is no comparison between a cheap red laser pointer and a 30mW green one. The two reasons why are

1- Your red laser would have been only a few mW at the most. The new one will be 30mW. 

2- Green is 532nm wavelength. This is color that the eye is most sensitive. A 30mW red laser and a 30mW green laser will both have the same brightness but the green will appear to be brighter to your eye.

Atlasnova is one of the best dealers for low power laser pointers.


----------



## windstrings (Jan 1, 2007)

FNinjaP90 said:


> Yes, output is significantly less with 1.2v rechargeables.



Not signicant if any compared even with Lithiums.. let alone alkalines.
Although the initial voltage is higher with alkalines, within several seconds "under load" they will drop below that of NiMh.

Its all about what voltage is held under load... resting voltage means little.


----------



## luvlasers (Jan 15, 2007)

wicked has extended their range of laser accessories and are now selling t-shirts. Not a bad idea i guess but there is are the picturs of lasers, laser beams and lots of green???

If your going to look like a geek (a look i am proud of and actively cultivate) and wear a laser pointer t-shirt, you have to have lasers.


----------



## Johnawesley (Jan 15, 2007)

You got it!!!

Lasers ROCK!!


----------



## windstrings (Jan 15, 2007)

luvlasers said:


> wicked has extended their range of laser accessories and are now selling t-shirts. Not a bad idea i guess but there is are the picturs of lasers, laser beams and lots of green???
> 
> If your going to look like a geek (a look i am proud of and actively cultivate) and wear a laser pointer t-shirt, you have to have lasers.


 
Teeshirts?  ... that does it.... I just ordered a 125mw DL!!! :naughty:


----------

